# General > Sport >  world cup

## farmerwife01

well 5 mins to go and what a surprise no goal yet. Mind you havnt been watching much cant stop laughing at all the jokes just in tears how sad is that

----------


## Doreen

Well even though imScottish i do hope England score tom then i hope you will go and cry to your pillow shame on you for not supporting Britain.

----------


## Doreen

Oh dear England scored  whos crying now. ::

----------


## sharona

england who is through  1-0

----------


## Corsastu

gee wis you think they had won it already lets just see how they get on against germany lol

----------


## goldenguernsey

they did win didn't they???

----------


## Corsastu

i ment the world cup

----------


## Rheghead

The better side won.  Simples.

----------


## sharona

come on shame about rooney wud have been 2 but one is good enough

----------


## horseman

Just watched usa pop one in aginst algeria in extra time--an I had to cheer as I am here. :Smile:

----------


## Rheghead

And no mention of '66 from mythical commentators.

----------


## equusdriving

::  England 1 Scotland* 0  :: 

*(rest of the world)

----------


## _Ju_

That is what is called by the skin of your teeth!!!! (Not the wisdom teeth, mind you!  :Wink:  )

----------


## Cattach

> England 1 Scotland* 0 
> 
> *(rest of the world)


Hope England win the cup because after they did played all their games at Wembley in 1966 Scotland went down there in 1967, humiliated them and took the world title.  Looks good foe next year with Scotland taking the title. Oh, but I forget, England will not play us because in the home Internationals this wee nations out played them on a regular basis.

----------


## equusdriving

> Hope England win the cup because after they did played all their games at Wembley in 1966 Scotland went down there in 1967, humiliated them and took the world title.  Looks good foe next year with Scotland taking the title. Oh, but I forget, England will not play us because in the home Internationals this wee nations out played them on a regular basis.


1967 as recent as that eh........................ im afraid that was before i was born so i wouldnt know, shame you didnt qaulify for the World Cup (again) or you could have really shown us who is best LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO ::

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

England didnt even win the group that they called easy  :: 

United States of America top the group & the manky mob look like their getting Germany in the next round, oooh dear & Germany have a much better side than England

----------


## sharona

does it matter wat you all say they did win ,,they did get through ,,they are further than wat every one said good on them

----------


## equusdriving

> England didnt even win the group that they called easy 
> 
> United States of America top the group & the manky mob look like their getting Germany in the next round, oooh dear & Germany have a much better side than England


mmm could these be the bitter jealous words of someone who's team couldn't even qualify in the first place ??????????????? ::  ::

----------


## picturegifts

Watched match and nearly nodded off with 15 minutes to go when England tried to play out time near the corner flag.


BBC Commentators, and Teletext,  state Rooney hit post, thus implying he had bad luck.  In my humble opinion he missed an absolute sitter which even a Scots forward could have put away

----------


## equusdriving

> Watched match and nearly nodded off with 15 minutes to go when England tried to play out time near the corner flag.
> 
> 
> BBC Commentators, and Teletext,  state Rooney hit post, thus implying he had bad luck.  In my humble opinion he missed an absolute sitter which even a Scots forward could have put away


"humble opinion" being an understatement if you are comparing Rooney to a Scots forward  ::  ::  ::

----------


## picturegifts

> "humble opinion" being an understatement if you are comparing Rooney to a Scots forward


The way he has performed in the last three games Rooney would struggle to get into the Portgower 2nd team

----------


## Rheghead

My England, my dear sweet England.

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

> mmm could these be the bitter jealous words of someone who's team couldn't even qualify in the first place ???????????????


 
Absolutely NOT.  My team is Spain , Has been for as long as I can remember , England are irrelevant in football terms they think they are important but really - they just arnt

----------


## Amy-Winehouse



----------


## horseman

> 


Thats the best one yet-an I am a big time fan of his!

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

Hahahaha & they came second - diddies

----------


## Amy-Winehouse



----------


## equusdriving

> Absolutely NOT.  My team is Spain , Has been for as long as I can remember , England are irrelevant in football terms they think they are important but really - they just arnt


Would that be the same Spain that lost to Switzerland???  and are 2nd by 3 points in a far from first class group and could well be shown up by Chile mmmmmm very relevant ::  ::  ::

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

In a straight one off Spain would play England of the park, The European Champions might not quite win the W.C but there certainly better to watch than your horrible kick & chase goons.

  How does Cappello sleep at night after watching that guff ?  I suppose he can only work with the tools hes got, Heskey is a diddy. De Foe & Crouch should start the next game , as they work together & will have some sort of cohesion up front

----------


## fender

Amy I'm impressed by your footie knowledge. Explain the offside rule to me.

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

> Amy I'm impressed by your footie knowledge. Explain the offside rule to me.


Glad I impressed you, You should know that its as complicated for the players as the linesman, if yer striker is in line with the last defender hes on side if hes behind him hes offside.  But if hes no interfereing with play then hes onside- also he could be in an offside position & run back to an 
 on side position , pick up the ball and score- happy?

----------


## fender

Amy - Brilliant, very concise. Thank you  (you sure you're an Amy!!)

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

Did you really think so ???   I thought it was a rather vague description tbh but its a wee outline for ye Fender.  Will ye be supporting these gentlemen below on Sunday ??

----------


## tonkatojo

> Glad I impressed you, You should know that its as complicated for the players as the linesman, if yer striker is in line with the last defender hes on side if hes behind him hes offside.  But if hes no interfereing with play then hes onside- also he could be in an offside position & run back to an 
>  on side position , pick up the ball and score- happy?


Surely that would be hand ball.

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

> Surely that would be hand ball.


Aye if they use the hand, but these guys are professionals & would never dream of cheating like the French would they ? ::

----------


## fender

> Did you really think so ???   I thought it was a rather vague description tbh but its a wee outline for ye Fender.  Will ye be supporting these gentlemen below on Sunday ??


That goes without saying.

----------


## Michael .Sk

I can understand why you would support Germany or Spain or Argentina even, because if i was scottish i would support anyone but the scottish team. Its just a shame you can,t get your head round supporting a team the same nationality as your self. Oops you would if wales or Ireland were playing but not England, but i guess that comes down to the fact that you feel Inferior to us which again i understand. What i don,t understand is that most football supporters up here support English teams i guess again that comes down to the fact the the english leauge is better which is shown in the efforts of your leading teams trying to get into our leauge. What this all really comes down to is jealousy we are there you are not and not really likely to be in the near future. Sour grapes i think.

Whether we win or not, not being the most likely but a least i can say i have a team there that have given it ago and i,m proud to say they are my team

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

> I can understand why you would support Germany or Spain or Argentina even, because if i was scottish i would support anyone but the scottish team. Its just a shame you can,t get your head round supporting a team the same nationality as your self. Oops you would if wales or Ireland were playing but not England, but i guess that comes down to the fact that you feel Inferior to us which again i understand. What i don,t understand is that most football supporters up here support English teams i guess again that comes down to the fact the the english leauge is better which is shown in the efforts of your leading teams trying to get into our leauge. What this all really comes down to is jealousy we are there you are not and not really likely to be in the near future. Sour grapes i think.
> 
> Whether we win or not, not being the most likely but a least i can say i have a team there that have given it ago and i,m proud to say they are my team


 
Wales ??? Are you on drugs?  When are they ever going to qualify ???

Michael, I dont feel inferior to you or your countrymen, I dont support England at football , why should I ???  I do at Cricket coz they play well at cricket tbf  but not at football.

Denis Law , Scotland legend has lived in England for 50 odd years & would never support them .
Neither will I .

----------


## equusdriving

> Hahahaha & they came second - diddies


Can you clarify why you hate the English team so much as you give  various unconvincing reasons ie they are not a good team but your posts  frequently are littered with childish name calling which could be seen  as a form of racism!!!!!!!!

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

Are you a parrot ????

Where did I say I hate England ?????? Show me the post equusdriving, show me the post where I say I hate ENGLAND- You cant coz there isnt one & I most certainly do not hate England.

I just dont like their national football team very much, that isnt racism in my book. Does that mean the Welsh & the Irish are racist fans too for not wanting their main rival to do well???

I dont see why you cant get it through your head that as Im not English, I dont want to be part of your `love us love us` `you must support England because you ave too` Or because some bloke in London has decided I have to support a different country from Scotland or Spain. Well I dina Mind the usa OR brazil.

I wont be supportting the Germans on Sunday either but if they win it will end the mass hysteria on tv for a week or so  :: 

By the way, one thing I do like about England is the commentators are far better than Scotlands but the co commentators are bursting my drums- Mark lawrenson is as funny as syphillis , can they leave him in S A ???

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

> Can you clarify why you hate the English team so much as you give various unconvincing reasons ie they are not a good team but your posts frequently are littered with childish name calling which could be seen as a form of racism!!!!!!!!


 
Calling a bunch of haddies- diddies isnt racist.  You are just lookin for a way to be offended, its not directed at you either, so stop being a mope

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

> Would that be the same Spain that lost to Switzerland??? and are 2nd by 3 points in a far from first class group and could well be shown up by Chile mmmmmm very relevant


Nah, Epic fail by the Swiss , European Champions win 2-1 over Chile now playing Portuguese on Tuesday.
 Probably 2 days later in the tournament than the England who should be out & back in London by then. But you never know- England have Defoe...

----------


## Michael .Sk

Ahh USA out shame................not

----------


## Metalattakk

> Ahh USA out shame................not


Not surprised the USA are out, they haven't really been very good overall. A distinct lack of fire-power and some shoddy defending has been their downfall.

Sad to see South Korea depart (as well as North Korea previously). Both teams have shown a laudable lack of cynicism in their play, which to me is entirely acceptable to the modern footballing purist. It's encouraging to see none of these players haranguing refs, diving, or trying to get opposing players sent off. There's an honesty about their play which, in my opinion, needs to be highlighted and congratulated.

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

2-0 to Germany & they think its all over...............  :: 


Fabio & co pack yer bags

----------


## upolian

2 - 1 now:P

----------


## JustMe

> 2 - 1 now:P


should be 2-2

----------


## changilass

It is now.

----------


## Billy Boy

> 2-0 to Germany & they think its all over............... 
> 
> 
> Fabio & co pack yer bags



It is now................... ::

----------


## Metalattakk

Photographic evidence that the ball _definitely didn't_ cross the line:



 ::

----------


## Billy Boy

> Photographic evidence that the ball _definitely didn't_ cross the line:


There you go! And i bet they will still say it was a goal  ::

----------


## Anfield

That well known International footballl manager Craig Brown reckons that Scotland "would have progressed at least as far as England" in this years World Cup,  if they had qualified More here

In case you have forgotten how close Scotland were to playing in this years tournament,  they finished 3rd in their group, 14 points behind group winners and were beaten by Macedonia (who?)

In fact Scotland have never got past the first round of a World Cup finals

So yeah Craig right on, I could have been brilliant Nuclear Physicist if I had  obtained an "O" level in Physics

----------


## Metalattakk

> That well known International footballl manager Craig Brown reckons that Scotland "would have progressed at least as far as England" in this years World Cup,  if they had qualified More here
> 
> In case you have forgotten how close Scotland were to playing in this years tournament,  they finished 3rd in their group, 14 points behind group winners and were beaten by Macedonia (who?)
> 
> In fact Scotland have never got past the first round of a World Cup finals
> 
> So yeah Craig right on, I could have been brilliant Nuclear Physicist if I had  obtained an "O" level in Physics


Craig Brown is the 69-year-old manager of Motherwell FC. He's _not_ an international manager.

Get your facts right.  :Wink:

----------


## Anfield

> Get your facts right.


I think you will find that he was the last manager to take Scotland to a World Cup finals. 
Remember 1998, France?
Scotland finished 4th in a group of 4,  and were beaten 3-0 by those giants of football, Morocco

You can buy a copy of Rothmans Football Yearbook 1998/1999 for a 1p from here

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

Craig Brown was responsible for some of the worst football Ive ever seen at Hampden Park.  Folk speak about Bertie Vogts being bad but Andy Roxburgh & Brown had some really good players & managed to get them to put out some really poor displays- they set the ball rolling for turgid dire uninspiring dross.

Anfield , well said , Brown was a failure .

----------


## Metalattakk

> I think you will find that he was the last manager to take Scotland to a World Cup finals. 
> Remember 1998, France?
> Scotland finished 4th in a group of 4,  and were beaten 3-0 by those giants of football, Morocco
> 
> You can buy a copy of Rothmans Football Yearbook 1998/1999 for a 1p from here


Craig Brown is manager of Motherwell. Per se, he is _not_ an International manager.

Ipso Facto etc., etc.

----------


## Anfield

> Craig Brown is manager of Motherwell. Per se, he is _not_ an International manager.
> 
> Ipso Facto etc., etc.


Perhaps then he should refrain from making daft comments about International football

----------


## Metalattakk

> Perhaps then he should refrain from making daft comments about International football


Definitely! He's been running his mouth off for months now.

Anyway, back on topic: Germany or Spain?

Do the Spanish have enough to trouble the German defence (which is sluggish in the middle?) Will Germany be able to replace the influential Muller with someone of equal pace and directness? Will Torres ever score? Will he even start the game?

First goal will be crucial - if Germany get it (big Mertesacker from a corner?) then they'll be able to sit back and hit on the break (if the Spanish give them a wee shottie of the ball, that is) as is their wont.

If Spain get the first goal, it won't change the game too much. Germany can still trouble the fairly dodgy Spanish defence simply by throwing long balls up to Klose and having Ozil and Podolski feedng off the scraps.

Heart says Spain, head says Germany.

----------


## Anfield

I will go with the Octopus and say Spain.
Germany have impressed me but Spain have the players, on thir day,  to unlock the tightet defence.
Let's just hope game lives up to expectations for a change

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

How ironic tat the captain of Barcelona & king of catalonia puts sunny Spain into the world cup final !!!!

You couldnt make it up, wonder if the catalans will be supporting Spain now? What a team  :Grin:  Hope they go one step further on Sunday and bury the Dutch.  On the other hand , if the dutch win, least we in Scotland can say we were beaten by the World champions - Craig Brown " we had less stocking slipages, more throw ins & corners than them" would agree

----------


## Anfield

Was not surprised that goal came from a set piece. Spain played some "pretty" football, as expected when half of team from Barcelona, but sometimes that is not enough. How often have we seen Barcelona dominate opposition but fail to find the killer ball.

Although I don't want Holland to win I have a sneaky feeling that they will.
Mind you I reserves the right to change my mind if Octopus says Spain!

----------


## Aaldtimer

Guess you'll be changing it then?   http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/10566287.stm  :Smile:

----------


## Anfield

Nah,  have studied all matches, read all the newspapers, checked stats of all players, heard all commentators spouting on about Spain but I am sticking with Holland ( a little parakeet gave me a tip).
Incidentally if Spain do win then there will have been only one team that remained unbeaten in finals and that team is.......... New Zealand!

----------


## _Ju_

That octopus manifestly has a German bias, which is still reflected in this choice of his!  :Wink: 

Jij bent de kampioen.
Wij houden van Oranje.

(You are champions. We love you Orange - orange is what the team is called)

----------


## pegasus

Shock news: theres going to be an englishman on the pitch in the world cup final!!!

----------


## Anfield

> Shock news: theres going to be an englishman on the pitch in the world cup final!!!


And six players who either play,  or have played for Liverpool.
Reina, Arbeloa, Alonso, Torres, Kuyt and Babel

And yet LFC can not finish in top 4 of PL

----------


## Metalattakk

> And six players who either play,  or have played for Liverpool.
> Reina, Arbeloa, Alonso, Torres, Kuyt and Babel
> 
> And yet LFC can not finish in top 4 of PL


LOL, you're deluded if you think Reina, Arbeloa or Babel are going to be "on the pitch" at any given time.

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

> And six players who either play, or have played for Liverpool.
> Reina, Arbeloa, Alonso, Torres, Kuyt and Babel
> 
> And yet LFC can not finish in top 4 of PL


Yeah, coz LFC got rid of Alonso & it has most definitely cost them since, can they sell Reina next & replace him with Rob Green please ? Oh how good it would be to see them get relegated.

Torres isnt fit at the moment, but when he is, he is probably in the top 3 in the world.  but I also think he may be burnt out, Rafa kept picking him before he was fit- hopefully not another Owen.

Viva Espana.

----------


## Anfield

> LOL, you're deluded if you think Reina, Arbeloa or Babel are going to be "on the pitch" at any given time.


They are in squad and as such will be on the pitch




> Yeah, coz LFC got rid of Alonso & it has most definitely cost them since, can they sell Reina next & replace him with Rob Green please ? Oh how good it would be to see them get relegated.
> 
> Torres isnt fit at the moment, but when he is, he is probably in the top 3 in the world.  but I also think he may be burnt out, Rafa kept picking him before he was fit- hopefully not another Owen.


Selling Alonso was a big mistake,  but this should have not have had such a detrimental effect on the team as people suggest. 
The squad was essentially the same (Arbeloa also went) as that which ran Utd so close in 2009. Man U sold Ronaldo & Tevez and that did not make a huge amount of difference to team, if anything it improved them by allowing Rooney to play as an out and out striker
I agree that Torres is not fit but such are the demands on modern managers that they will pick players who are injured, Ferguson with Rooney, Wenger with Fabregas etc.
The World is Orange

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

[quote=Anfield;734355

The World is Orange[/quote]


Aye Seville Orange hahahaha 

Spain 
Champions of Europe

Now Champions of the World

Viva Espana

----------


## Metalattakk

Glad to see a victory for intelligent football (played with skill, patience, control and awareness) over the thuggish brutality of the Netherlands.

Jock Stein was quoted as once saying: "It's so sad to see such gifted players shackled by a system that restricts their freedom to think and to act."

That was the Netherlands tonight, shackled to their kick-them-up-in-the-air tactics. Defeat serves them right. If only the stupid English referee had had the cojones to send off one or two of the Dutch thugs, then justice would have been done and the Dutch would have been thrashed.

Also, strange to think that the tiki-taka system Spain (taken from Barca) use was designed by a Dutchman, Johann Cruyff.

Vamos Espana.

----------


## _Ju_

Spain deserved to win. Viva España.

----------


## Anfield

Quite agree that Spain deserved to win but what an awful final.
With Hollands loutish behaviour, and Spanish  players rolling around after the slightest knock and then chasing referee with imaginary "cards" it was a disgrace to football.
Coupled  with an abysmal Champions League final,  football will have won few converts this year

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

> Quite agree that Spain deserved to win but what an awful final.
> With Hollands loutish behaviour, and Spanish players rolling around after the slightest knock and then chasing referee with imaginary "cards" it was a disgrace to football.
> Coupled with an abysmal Champions League final, football will have won few converts this year


Aye & 1 of them played for the mighty Liverpool , Alonso, I think if anyone chased after the ref asking for the red card to be shown they would be very justified- that was a disgraceful foul- it broke one of his ribs!!!

Could England do any better ???? Nah didnt think so. Well just leave it at that

----------

